# Ann Arbor MI?



## jakeb4813 (May 6, 2007)

Anyone know of any groups in ann arbor area or just SE Michigan at all?


----------



## Andrea (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't know of any groups in ann arbor or anywhere in michigan for that matter but I do know that there are quite a few people on this forum that are from michigan. Me included. 

Andrea


----------



## LoverBoy (May 9, 2007)

I know there is a group for pick up in AA specifically.

Don't know of any for SA. 

Though really the pick up scene basically helped me with mine way back when so. =)


----------



## 8000 RPM (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd like to bring back this thread back to life to see if anyone has any information on support groups for social anxiety around Ann Arbor or Southeast Michigan in general.

I could really use a support group, I feel like I need to talk to people who truly understand what I'm going through..and making some new friends wouldn't hurt either.

Any information is really appreciated.


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

8000 RPM said:


> I'd like to bring back this thread back to life to see if anyone has any information on support groups for social anxiety around Ann Arbor or Southeast Michigan in general.
> 
> I could really use a support group, I feel like I need to talk to people who truly understand what I'm going through..and making some new friends wouldn't hurt either.
> 
> Any information is really appreciated.


Hi 8000 RPM! I'm glad you bumped up this thread because I am also from the Detroit area and would also like to attend a social anxiety group. I have recently just got a home computer so I was planning in the next month to start a thread for a Detroit area meet-up and to bump the thread up 2 or 3 times a day to keep it visible. I got tied up with a bunch of things but hopefully things will slack off soon. I was thinking maybe Novi or wherever is most accessible to the greatest number of attendees. Try to stay in touch with this forum and I'll try to figure out how to send a PM to you soon.

As far as currently meeting groups for Social Anxiety in this area, I don't know of any but someone mentioned meet-up.com on another thread so I was going to investigate that too.

See you soon, maybe.


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm way too chicken to show up to a meeting (sorry) but it looks like an anxiety support group meets weekly in our metro-Detroit area. It's not social anxiety specific, but it's something. If you do arrange a meetup, they would probably post it to their website and maybe you could get more people that way!
Main site http://www.aim-hq.org/index.html
Meetup times http://www.aim-hq.org/meetgmi.html


----------



## heyubigrockstar (Jul 15, 2008)

http://shyness.meetup.com/170/?a=fd_new_rsvp_multi_grp

I haven't gone to any of the meetings yet, but i plan on going to the next one on the 30th.


----------



## 8000 RPM (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for all of the info everyone, I hope to see some of you at some of the meetings coming up.


----------



## Mr_nobody (Jan 30, 2007)

Well, I'm about 30 miles north-east of Detroit so Ann Arbor is a bit of long drive for me. Warren or Mt. Clemens would be a more reasonable distance. I think Royal Oak is the farthest I'd be willing to drive since my car isn't 100% reliable.


----------

